# Ct,MA, and RI meet up Thread



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

So after talking to all the guys in our local thread we decided to meet up this Saturday 12-15-12 at Toby Keiths bar I Love This Bar and Grill at Patriot place in Foxboro MA around 130 bump if you will be attending


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Me my guys and a couple of friends with their rigs will be attending.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

i will be there


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

12 or 130? it looks like you said both in your post lol


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ill be attending


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

abbe 130 if your going to make that long trek from cranston


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Wish i was closer, Im 2.5 hours away in CT


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I am going to try and make it. I have a roof that I need to finish in the morning. If all goes well i should be able to finish by 12;00 .


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

I will see u guys tomorrow


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

i'm not going to be able to make it. My wife had plans I didn't know about


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

So are we meeting in the parking lot? Tell the hostess we r plowsite guys??


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm here with my buddy we are parked in the back lot 22


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

Were you guys seting


----------

